# PC aufrüsten?



## MrSepp (19 November 2008)

Hallo miteinander

Ich habe einen PC und wollte ihn etwas aufrüsten,

Intel core 2 duo E6300
ATI x1950 pro 256mb
2500mb ram
800 GB HDD
Motherboard Ga-965P-S3

Was denkt ihr sollte ich aufrüsten?
Der PC sollte für neue Spiele wie  z.B. Far Cry 2 geeignet sein.

danke schon mal


----------



## kermit (19 November 2008)

na, wenn Du jetzt auch die Leistungsdaten deiner Hardware (Taktfrequenz, FSB, ...) dazugeschrieben hättest und die Systemanforderungen Deines Spieles, dann wäre Deine Frage deutlich leichter zu beantworten ...


----------



## himbeergeist (19 November 2008)

mit dieser Ausrüstung könnte ich locker noch 8 - 10 Jahre arbeiten. Klingt doch nicht schlecht. 

Frank


----------



## HaDi (19 November 2008)

Far Cry 2 ???

Und ich dachte, WinCCflex. sei der ultimative Benchmark...  

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Hermann (19 November 2008)

solltest du vista nutze,
was ich denke würd ich mal spontan sagen MEHR RAM 
Hrrrhrhrhr


----------



## sue port (20 November 2008)

hola mrsepp!

dein pc klingt auf den ersten blick net schlecht.
die frage ist was hast du vor, was möchtest du investieren, 
wo ist deine schmerzgrenze.
neu kaufen ist oft billiger als upgraden, 
wenn du die richtige quelle anzapfst.

visit:

http://www.one.de/shop/one-pc-systeme-onesystem-core-2-extreme-c-128_206.html

scrollauf dieser page mal ein wenig nach unten und dann sag was du denxt!

gr33tinx


sue


----------



## Steve81 (20 November 2008)

Zum Thema RAM und VISTA:



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein 32 Bit Windows Vista System maximal 4 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher verwalten kann. Einer Anwendung können jedoch nur 2 Gigabyte davon maximal zugewiesen werden. Desweiteren sind je nach Systemaufbau von 4 GB u.U. nur 2,8 bis 3,5 GB Arbeitspeicher überhaupt nutzbar. Das ist kein Problem der auf Windows Vista laufenden Anwendungen sondern systembedingt. Mehr Speicher kann mit den 64 Bit Versionen von Vista addressiert und Anwendungen zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## Cerberus (20 November 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> na, wenn Du jetzt auch die Leistungsdaten deiner Hardware (Taktfrequenz, FSB, ...) dazugeschrieben hättest und die Systemanforderungen Deines Spieles, dann wäre Deine Frage deutlich leichter zu beantworten ...


 
Hier ein Link zu den Leistungsdaten des Prozessors:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/tests.php?test=22&seite=2

Hättest aber auch selber danach googlen können!


----------



## MrSepp (20 November 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

@sue port
 Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei der seite is schon krass hab ich noch nie so gesehen.
Doch einen ganz neuen PC möchte ich eig noch nicht, meiner ist erst 2 jahre alt und war in der zeit nahe bei high end.

Ich benutze noch XP home edition habe auch nicht vor in kürze zu wechseln.

Ich denke aber das der Prozessor etwas lahm ist und ein wenig ausbremst oder? Als ich den kaufte wollte ich ihn eig übertakten da er sehr gut dafür geeignet wäre doch es hat nicht wirklich geklappt nur um 300 mhz


----------



## sue port (21 November 2008)

guten morgen mrsepp,

hast scho recht v wegen investition,
aber dein board ist quadcore ready lt gigabyte
und ein prozessor und eine anständige kühlung mit o ohne übertakteung haut halt auch gleich mit :
» Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200, Yorkfield, 4 x 2330MHz, 4MB Cache, 1333MHz FSB, Quad Core, Tray 




       sofort versandbereit               
                                       194,99 € 

an und geht locker bis:
» Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650, Yorkfield, 4 x 3000MHz, 2 x 6144KB Cache, 1333MHz FSB, Quad Core, Box 




       in 4-6 Tagen lieferbar               
                                       899,00 €

Quelle www.arlt.com
da geh ich auch gerne shoppen 

dann holst du dir noch ne anständige kühlung:

http://www.arlt.com/cpu/cpu+kuehler+oxid/?pgNr=1&listorderby=oxprice&listorder=asc

und dann wirds scho ziemlich eng zw der entscheidung neu oder up:-(
check doch ob im bekanntenkreis keiner nen pc sucht und mach nen fairen preis für euch beide, dann steht dem neuen nix im wege ;-)

hasta luego

sue


----------



## kermit (21 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ...
> Hättest aber auch selber danach googlen können!


oder eben der Fragesteller

ne, also, ein bisschen Information erwarte ich schon bei der Fragestellung. Sonst kommt da noch jemand mit: hab vor zwei Jahren den Aldi-PC gekauft. bla....

aber ich geb ja zu: wenn jemand diese Informationen angeben kann, braucht er ja auch nicht wirklich mehr zu fragen


----------



## MrSepp (23 November 2008)

jo stimmt, 

da is dann schon fast wieder die frage, neu oder up. Dies ist sehr schwierig zu beantwortenhmmm 
Ich denke ich bleib noch ein oder zwei Jahre bei diesem PC ohne etwas zu verändern und kaufe mir dann einen neuen. 

Ich hab mich das letzte mal mit der ganzen hardware vor 2 jahren befasst und bin längst nicht mehr auf dem laufenden, einfach Wahnsinn wie sich das alles Entwickelt!  Ich finde es einfach schade um dem PC weil er doch noch ziehmlich gut ist aber schon lang nicht mehr den heutigen vorgaben entspricht. Zumindest was Spiele entspricht.


----------



## Phase (18 Dezember 2008)

Also meine konfig:

Intel 4x3Ghz auf 4x3,5 getaktet
8 GB ddr2 800 Ram
GF 9800GTX+ 1024 MB
Asus Board
250 GB, Blu-Ray und DVD Brenner alles auf Sata 2 mit richtigen Kabeln.
Gutes 550W Netzteil.

Vista Ultimate 64bit

COD 5 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
Farcry 2 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
Fallout 3 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
Crysis - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei


Ich denke damit sollteste deinen PC testen. Nicht mit WinnCC Fle da es nicht unter Vista läuft. Die heutige Rechnerkonfiguration verlangt aber eine 64 bit Version Vista um richtig zu laufen. Vista wegen Quad-Core und 64 bit wegen den Arbeitsspeicher jenseits von 3,25 GB. 

Die 32 bit Variante zeigt zwar alles an was verbaut wurde, allerdings wenn du eine *.inf Datei öffnest wirst du unter "real genutzer Speicher" feststellen das der PC nur 3 nutzt.


----------



## noisy-tec (18 Dezember 2008)

Mich stört dass oben 2500MB RAM steht.

Heutige Rechner laufen im Dual-Channel RAM Betrieb, daher sollten immer 2 oder 4 gleiche Speichermodule eingesetzt werden.

Generell rate ich bei den heutigen Speicherpreisen zu 4GB RAM. Egal ob nicht alles genutzt wird. Evtl. wird ja in kürze auf 64Bit umgesattelt, so hättest Du ja schon eine Grundlage.

Quadcore CPUs werden zur Zeit nur von spezieller Software ausgenutzt.

Mein Tipp: Spar Dein Geld und kaufe in 1-2 Jahre davon einen Rechner.


----------



## sue port (19 Dezember 2008)

Phase schrieb:


> COD 5 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
> Farcry 2 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
> Fallout 3 - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
> Crysis - 1920x1080 ruckelfrei
> ...



knuffig, da freut sich bestimmt dein chef, wenn du far cry und konsorten auf deinem pg hast ;-)

ich denke siemens software ist besser als benchmark & co.:TOOL:
wenn deine kiste nach instlallation v siemens immer noch ruckelfrei läuft dann hast du die richtige hardware!


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> wenn deine kiste nach instlallation v siemens immer noch ruckelfrei läuft dann hast du die richtige hardware!



nur wird die installation bei dem 64bit-system einige schwierigkeiten bereiten


----------



## Phase (19 Dezember 2008)

Wieso PG ???
Er wollte doch einen Spieletauglichen PC haben...
Naja, die Siemens Software kann man ja auch abschalten, so dass sie nicht im Hintergrung mitläuft.


----------



## sue port (19 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nur wird die installation bei dem 64bit-system einige schwierigkeiten bereiten


@4l, mir ginx nur um die performance, daß siemens ein top benchmark proggi ist. 64 bit is klaaaa



Phase schrieb:


> Ich denke damit sollteste deinen PC testen. Nicht mit WinnCC Fle



@ phase das waren deine worte, wer macht auch auf nen gamer pc win cc?

also zum fest der liebe wünsch ich euch den richtigen pg bzw gamer 

greetinx

sue


----------



## SBC-User (5 Januar 2009)

aber die idee mit wincc-flex sein system zu testen ist garnicht mal so dumm, denn noch recourcenfressendere software ist neben step7 ja wohl mal echt selten


----------

